# OG Kush Oil



## CrownMeKing (Sep 6, 2012)

3 delicious g's and im savoring every last bit. Takin dabs in the beautiful florida morning sun. Thanks cali you are ahead of the game


----------



## Slipon (Sep 6, 2012)

nice .. me to 




tho mine is Voilator Kush .. and I just make enough for a smoke or two at the time .. so I dont blow up my appartment  

normaly smoke this 

 

with a few drop of oil 


or this if Im out and have to buy 



kashmir and marrocan hashis .. boath best quality .. directly from India/marroco


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 7, 2012)

Kashmir hash - that's awesome. Holy cow - directly from India. That's what dreams are made of...


----------



## Slipon (Sep 8, 2012)

yep .. Im from Denmark .. here in Copenhagen we got a city within the city called christiania ..


  

like a small hippy community .. started back in the 60ish 

got a street called Pusher street wher you can buy what ever smoke you like from all over the world 




allmost leagel


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 9, 2012)

Man that looks very nice. Not the cops, but the hash, and the variety being offered. Here in California you can't find hash like that - from india, etc.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

mikeandnaomi said:


> Man that looks very nice. Not the cops, but the hash, and the variety being offered. Here in California you can't find hash like that - from india, etc.



things like that make me really look forward to the days where I can sample smoething from another country... I've always wanted to try those hashes...


----------

